

WikiFYD - Mediawiki For Google Apps (w/30day free trial) - GICodeWarrior
http://www.ossfyd.com/

======
GICodeWarrior
My company, OSSFYD (Open Source Software For Your Domain) is offering a 30-day
trial of our latest service, WikiFYD.

It is professionally secured, maintenance free and integrated with Google
Apps.

Please let me know if you have any questions!

